# HCigar VT Inbox (VTINBOX) - Evolv VT75 TC Squonker



## VapeSnow

VT inbox continues to adopt the core technology of Evolv company's original newest VT75 TC chip. It guarantees the device has a stable output 1-75W current.The classic square box shape and double-sided detachable magnetic cover to be matched with the main body frame of SS craft processing makes the overall shape classic and retro.

Internal oil storage bottle directly connect the atomizer pass filling liquid tube. liquid filling can be finished when squeezing it in the usage process.

The atomizer adopts DIY design with single or dual heating wires,and its atomizing chamber upper cover can be freely rotated. No matter you choose RDA or RBA to use, the pursuit of taste and huge vapor all can be freely switched. It is connected through a pipeline to the built-in oil storage bottle of device directly. Oil filling can be directly injected through squeezing the oil storage bottle in the usage process. In this way, you can enjoy the pleasant sensation through free wheeling vape.



Utilizes Evolv DNA 75 Chip 
Adjust Wattage: 1.0w – 75w 
Removable and Replaceable Door Panels
8ml Squonk Bottle
22mm Diameter Squonk RDA - With Velocity Deck
Reverse battery protection
Single 18650 battery

https://ecig-city.com/products/hcig...box-mod?variant=30434371907&rfsn=273119.07d64


----------



## Caramia

This squonker is bloody amazing! 
I just wish the other colour panels were also available locally


----------



## Christos

Pity about the bottles though. Once you go silicone it's pretty hard to enjoy any other bottle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tai

Caramia said:


> This squonker is bloody amazing!
> I just wish the other colour panels were also available locally


Agreed, carbon fibre pannels for the win

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia

Tai said:


> Agreed, carbon fibre pannels for the win


If only anyone bothered to bring them in as accessories, although, not even GearBest or FT have the carbon...


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is one really nice regulated Squonker. I ignored the atty it came with and installed my Armor V1 with a 2,5mm Fused Clapton. Filled the bottle up with XXX and set the DNA75 to 30 watts gave it a squonk (and it squonks just fine). I bought extra leather panels for it because I'm not a fan of carbon fibre (especially when it's bluff bluff) but the blue carbon fibre doors are just stunning so the leather panels are still in thier box for a later date!

I know other have raved about the Inbox (and that's why I thought I would try it) and the raving was right. I really good looking and great performing regulated squonker! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Rob Fisher said:


> This is one really nice regulated Squonker. I ignored the atty it came with and installed my Armor V1 with a 2,5mm Fused Clapton. Filled the bottle up with XXX and set the DNA75 to 30 watts gave it a squonk (and it squonks just fine). I bought extra leather panels for it because I'm not a fan of carbon fibre (especially when it's bluff bluff) but the blue carbon fibre doors are just stunning so the leather panels are still in thier box for a later date!
> 
> I know other have raved about the Inbox (and that's why I thought I would try it) and the raving was right. I really good looking and great performing regulated squonker! Chicken Dinner!
> 
> View attachment 100246
> View attachment 100247
> View attachment 100248
> View attachment 100249
> View attachment 100250
> View attachment 100251
> View attachment 100252




I couldn't wait for your take on this. Thanks @Rob Fisher. Will we see a Vid on this from you or @KZOR ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

BeardedVaper93 said:


> I couldn't wait for your take on this. Thanks @Rob Fisher. Will we see a Vid on this from you or @KZOR ?



So far I'm really impressed! Will test for a few days and do a video.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Rob Fisher said:


> So far I'm really impressed! Will test for a few days and do a video.



Please do a once over on the atty aswell. just want to see it in action aswell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Please do a once over on the atty aswell. just want to see it in action aswell.



I'm not a big fan of dual coils but will give it a test drive.


----------



## Scissorhands

That blue "carbon" is definitely my favourite of the available panels

Enjoy 


Rob Fisher said:


> This is one really nice regulated Squonker. I ignored the atty it came with and installed my Armor V1 with a 2,5mm Fused Clapton. Filled the bottle up with XXX and set the DNA75 to 30 watts gave it a squonk (and it squonks just fine). I bought extra leather panels for it because I'm not a fan of carbon fibre (especially when it's bluff bluff) but the blue carbon fibre doors are just stunning so the leather panels are still in thier box for a later date!
> 
> I know other have raved about the Inbox (and that's why I thought I would try it) and the raving was right. I really good looking and great performing regulated squonker! Chicken Dinner!
> 
> View attachment 100246
> View attachment 100247
> View attachment 100248
> View attachment 100249
> View attachment 100250
> View attachment 100251
> View attachment 100252


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> This is one really nice regulated Squonker. I ignored the atty it came with and installed my Armor V1 with a 2,5mm Fused Clapton. Filled the bottle up with XXX and set the DNA75 to 30 watts gave it a squonk (and it squonks just fine). I bought extra leather panels for it because I'm not a fan of carbon fibre (especially when it's bluff bluff) but the blue carbon fibre doors are just stunning so the leather panels are still in thier box for a later date!
> 
> I know other have raved about the Inbox (and that's why I thought I would try it) and the raving was right. I really good looking and great performing regulated squonker! Chicken Dinner!
> 
> View attachment 100246
> View attachment 100247
> View attachment 100248
> View attachment 100249
> View attachment 100250
> View attachment 100251
> View attachment 100252


Love my VT Inboxes @Rob Fisher. 

Really solid mods - great battery life and smooth power delivery with the Evolv board. Good juice capacity and switching juices/bottles is not a mess. Mine running with OL16s of course. Have not even tried the Maze atties. Nice touch that one can remove the back panel and press the battery out from the cutout there.

That blue looks awesome. In the top picture, not in the pics of you mod - where it looks more like the gold - camera flash probably. Unfortunately I have no excuse to buy another - shall have to wait for blue panels!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Andre , how much juice you getting on a fresh batt?
And how does it compare to a Reo?


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> @Andre , how much juice you getting on a fresh batt?
> And how does it compare to a Reo?


The only real practical difference in my case is the great battery life of the VT Inbox. The juice bottle has an 8 ml capacity - probably around 7.5 ml for the bit of space one leaves for the tube. I vape a full bottle from one 3000 mAh battery at 20W. On a Reo Grand I get around 4 ml before I start noticing the effect of the weaker power delivery.

And of course you need not build a coil to suit the juice and your power requirement - you just adjust the power. In my case this is not really a consideration as I run fruity juices at 20 W on the one VT Inbox and coffee and spicy juices at 30 W on the other one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> The only real practical difference in my case is the great battery life of the VT Inbox. The juice bottle has an 8 ml capacity - probably around 7.5 ml for the bit of space one leaves for the tube. I vape a full bottle from one 3000 mAh battery at 20W. On a Reo Grand I get around 4 ml before I start noticing the effect of the weaker power delivery.
> 
> And of course you need not build a coil to suit the juice and your power requirement - you just adjust the power. In my case this is not really a consideration as I run fruity juices at 20 W on the one VT Inbox and coffee and spicy juices at 30 W on the other one.



Thanks @Andre - most helpful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

And I have another squonker arriving in August, damn I am so jelly now


----------



## Andre

What I forgot to mention @Silver, seeing that you are looking for a mod for your HRH, is that my HRH has been using a VT Inbox with OL16 exclusively for just more than 2 months now. She reckons it is the best and most trouble free setup she has had since beginning to vape in July of 2014.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus

Luckely my wife don't vape or smoke otherwise I would have been in a constant recession. I think I must pull the trigger and experience the hype. I think the Hussar RDTA will fit just fine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> Luckely my wife don't vape or smoke otherwise I would have been in a constant recession. I think I must pull the trigger and experience the hype. I think the Hussar RDTA will fit just fine.



Busy testing my Armor 1.0 on it right now but next up will be the Hussar RDTA... in fact this could be a winning combo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I totally agree with @Rob Fisher and @Andre - the VT Inbox is a fantastic mod. Simple to use, reliable with excellent power delivery and battery life.

What I really like about it compared to my Reo is that with TC I get no dry hits. All that happens is that as the cotton dries up I get a weakened hit - which let's me know it's time to squonk again 

I'm waiting on the "leather" panels to arrive so I can ditch the carbon fiber ones, then it'll be pretty as well as practical!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BeardedVaper93 said:


> I couldn't wait for your take on this. Thanks @Rob Fisher. Will we see a Vid on this from you or @KZOR ?



@BeardedVaper93 @KZOR has one on the way so he will do an in-depth review tomorrow... I'm more of a "it's a kak device or Chicken Dinner device" kind of guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JB1987

@Rob Fisher , I've been contemplating for a few months now whether it's worth getting a squonker... and now you've convinced me. Just placed my order with some spare bottles  

Oh and I have a Hadaly to go with it, can't wait to see what this whole squonking thing is about.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre - most helpful



Same reason The VT Inbox works well for me vs the Reo. I can dry burn and rewick on the mod without needing my 521 tab so it's perfect for on the fly. I can use pretty much any coil I want to and control the vape via the wattage. I can see how much battery life I got left. The inbox bottle is my biggest con... But then again, I was unknowingly spoiled with soft silicon bottles from @Christos

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The door with the squonk hole is a bit dicky... almost as if it is slightly warped and has some movement in it which is pretty irritating... I just checked the leather doors and it has the same movement... Strike 1 for the VT Inbox... but other than that is is rocking...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> The door with the squonk hole is a bit dicky... almost as if it is slightly warped and has some movement in it which is pretty irritating... I just checked the leather doors and it has the same movement... Strike 1 for the VT Inbox... but other than that is is rocking...



I have the same problem but its a con I can deal with because the performance is superb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> The door with the squonk hole is a bit dicky... almost as if it is slightly warped and has some movement in it which is pretty irritating... I just checked the leather doors and it has the same movement... Strike 1 for the VT Inbox... but other than that is is rocking...


That is about the only complaint from YouTube reviews. The rattely door

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Petrus said:


> That is about the only complaint from YouTube reviews. The rattely door



My new side panels just arrived, and they're better than the originals. Just a slight bit of movement on the one with the hole.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Despite the unstable door this is a very good squonker and I'm really enjoying a regulated squonker for the first time! Easy to refill, battery easy in and out... Squonk bottle is a little hard but works fine. Brilliant to be vaping on my Armor RDA which I have been holding back waiting for my Arkon 20700 Squonker which was delayed... next up probably tomorrow I will put the new Hussar RDTA on and give it a whirl...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> What I forgot to mention @Silver, seeing that you are looking for a mod for your HRH, is that my HRH has been using a VT Inbox with OL16 exclusively for just more than 2 months now. She reckons it is the best and most trouble free setup she has had since beginning to vape in July of 2014.



Oh wow, that is amazing @Andre !!
Fancy that - HRH on a regulated squonker with OL16
If I recall correctly, at one stage she annexed your Reo Mini for a while?

I will keep this in mind for my HRH  

PS - does she have a single coil in the OL16?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Oh wow, that is amazing @Andre !!
> Fancy that - HRH on a regulated squonker with OL16
> If I recall correctly, at one stage she annexed your Reo Mini for a while?
> 
> I will keep this in mind for my HRH
> 
> PS - does she have a single coil in the OL16?


Yip, single coil around 1.0 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> Oh wow, that is amazing @Andre !!
> Fancy that - HRH on a regulated squonker with OL16
> If I recall correctly, at one stage she annexed your Reo Mini for a while?
> 
> I will keep this in mind for my HRH
> 
> PS - does she have a single coil in the OL16?


Jus my run around squonk but performs so so well and the ol16 is a top choice as u already know silver! No mean to derail thread also thinking of grabbing the vt for my ol16!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987

Mine was delivered this morning... so far I'm in love with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Giving it a go with the Hussar RDTA... best of both worlds... 2ml tank and a Squonker! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ugi

I love mine aswell


Rob Fisher said:


> Giving it a go with the Hussar RDTA... best of both worlds... 2ml tank and a Squonker! Boom!
> View attachment 100551

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan

JB1987 said:


> Mine was delivered this morning... so far I'm in love with it
> 
> View attachment 100538


What sort of build have you got in the maze....can you post a pic.


----------



## KZOR

I think i am missing something since i have not felt love for mine since i received it.
I like it but it has a few problems that prevent me from loving it.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

KZOR said:


> I think i am missing something since i have not felt love for mine since i received it.
> I like it but it has a few problems that prevent me from loving it.


Yeah, felt the same way about my ex wife

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## KZOR

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yeah, felt the same way about my ex wife


Enjoyed that comment alot .... rofl. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Hakhan said:


> What sort of build have you got in the maze....can you post a pic.



Hi @Hakhan , It's a dual 7 wrap 2.5mm Geekvape N80 Fused Clapton (3x30g core, 38g wrap) at 0.3 ohms.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

JB1987 said:


> Hi @Hakhan , It's a dual 7 wrap 2.5mm Geekvape N80 Fused Clapton (3x30g core, 38g wrap) at 0.3 ohms.
> 
> View attachment 100562



How you finding the maze RDA?


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


> I think i am missing something since i have not felt love for mine since i received it.
> I like it but it has a few problems that prevent me from loving it.


Give us some detail of wat u not liking bud?


----------



## Amir

Scouse45 said:


> Give us some detail of wat u not liking bud?



Also keen on this... @KZOR has deep insight into the world of squonking so maybe it's something we mere mortals are missing


----------



## JB1987

Amir said:


> How you finding the maze RDA?



I didn't expect much but I'm quite enjoying it. I need to experiment with it a bit more as I did a very quick lunchtime build but airflow is good and flavour is decent. I'll try it with the short cap a bit later and see what the difference is. It's pretty well made actually, I don't think the hinged top cap is too durable but I just remove the cap as I would with a normal dripper, I actually keep forgetting that it has the extra hinged cap.

It has huge juice capacity which is good seeing as I'm completely new to squonking and don't have to worry about any over squonking issues with this dripper.


----------



## Amir

JB1987 said:


> I didn't expect much but I'm quite enjoying it. I need to experiment with it a bit more as I did a very quick lunchtime build but airflow is good and flavour is decent. I'll try it with the short cap a bit later and see what the difference is. Its pretty well made actually, I don't think the hinged top cap is too durable but I just remove the cap as I would with a normal dripper, I actually keep forgetting that it had the extra hinged cap.
> 
> It has huge juice capacity which is good seeing as I'm completely new to squonking and don't have to worry about any over squonking issues with this dripper.



Sounds good... I don't know why I just skipped it completely and went the hadaly then pulse 22 route... Maybe I should give it a go when I'm back home next week some time


----------



## KZOR

Scouse45 said:


> Give us some detail of wat u not liking bud?


Will start doing my video in a hour. Just waiting for all the animals (kids and their friends) to leave.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JB1987

Amir said:


> Sounds good... I don't know why I just skipped it completely and went the hadaly then pulse 22 route... Maybe I should give it a go when I'm back home next week some time



I have a Hadaly which I'll try out this evening. Does your Hadaly sit flush on the Inbox? It appears as if the 510 isn't springy so I don't want to force it.


----------



## Amir

JB1987 said:


> I have a Hadaly which I'll try out this evening. Does your Hadaly sit flush on the Inbox? It appears as if the 510 isn't springy so I don't want to force it.



Sat flush but my issue was over-squonking. This hard bottle brings out the dark side in me, a side long forgotten in mistakes of the past. Flavor on the hadaly is unbeatable though but for ease of use and rewicking or building on the fly with no over-squonking, I opted for the pulse. Going back to the hadaly soon though


----------



## Silver

I like this device and this thread!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> I think i am missing something since i have not felt love for mine since i received it.
> I like it but it has a few problems that prevent me from loving it.



I guess the unstable door and the hard bottle @KZOR?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I guess the unstable door and the hard bottle @KZOR?


The covers/doors on mine are quite stable, fortunately. As to the bottle, it is softer than the normal Reo bottle. Not as soft as the silicone ones, which I did not like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> The covers/doors on mine are quite stable, fortunately. As to the bottle, it is softer than the normal Reo bottle. Not as soft as the silicone ones, which I did not like.



Mine has the most annoying wobble... both the ones it came with and the leather ones I got as well. But @Ugi gave me a fix which I will try... he removes the screw bottom right and replaces it with a slightly bigger head and he say that fixes the issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan

JB1987 said:


> I didn't expect much but I'm quite enjoying it. I need to experiment with it a bit more as I did a very quick lunchtime build but airflow is good and flavour is decent. I'll try it with the short cap a bit later and see what the difference is. It's pretty well made actually, I don't think the hinged top cap is too durable but I just remove the cap as I would with a normal dripper, I actually keep forgetting that it has the extra hinged cap.
> 
> It has huge juice capacity which is good seeing as I'm completely new to squonking and don't have to worry about any over squonking issues with this dripper.


That's why I asked to see you build. When you use the cap it seems the coils are to close to the edge. Instinct tells you to place the coils over the bottom airflow.
Just using the hadaly for now and tissue when I over sqounk


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Mine has the most annoying wobble... both the ones it came with and the leather ones I got as well. But @Ugi gave me a fix which I will try... he removes the screw bottom right and replaces it with a slightly bigger head and he say that fixes the issue.
> View attachment 100596



Useful tip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Regarding soft bottles, I think @Rob Fisher will make any squonker bottle a super soft with all the menthol juices.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JB1987

Amir said:


> Sat flush but my issue was over-squonking. This hard bottle brings out the dark side in me, a side long forgotten in mistakes of the past. Flavor on the hadaly is unbeatable though but for ease of use and rewicking or building on the fly with no over-squonking, I opted for the pulse. Going back to the hadaly soon though



I just stopped at Cloud Lounge and picked up the Pulse, now this mod is perfect 

I just wasn't getting the right flavour from the Maze, it's an OK dripper, good for clouds but not for flavour.

Thanks for the tip on the Pulse

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987

Just to add, the panels on mine are near perfect, almost zero movement on the squonk side panel.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus

I think that is a common problem with all the mass produced products, if you are lucky you get a perfect setup, otherwise some minor setbacks.


----------



## M5000

A few colour and panel options added, and available as a kit or mod only. Saw it on pre-order at Fasttech for about R900 for the mod and R1000 for the kit approx. at current rate.. If you have no urgency or want a spare in 4 weeks you can have the best mod available at that price point.. good value option imho

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

M5000 said:


> A few colour and panel options added, and available as a kit or mod only. Saw it on pre-order at Fasttech for about R900 for the mod and R1000 for the kit approx. at current rate.. If you have no urgency or want a spare in 4 weeks you can have the best mod available at that price point.. good value option imho
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101212
> View attachment 101213
> View attachment 101214
> View attachment 101215



Wow those are some really cool colors. Totally worth the wait because it's a good device. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

M5000 said:


> A few colour and panel options added, and available as a kit or mod only. Saw it on pre-order at Fasttech for about R900 for the mod and R1000 for the kit approx. at current rate.. If you have no urgency or want a spare in 4 weeks you can have the best mod available at that price point.. good value option imho
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 101212
> View attachment 101213
> View attachment 101214
> View attachment 101215


Morning guys. Quick question . If I order from fasttech for say R1000. how much would i have to pay when collecting for handling fees etc. Trying to figure out how much you really save. Thanks

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## NaZa05

Kalashnikov said:


> Morning guys. Quick question . If I order from fasttech for say R1000. how much would i have to pay when collecting for handling fees etc. Trying to figure out how much you really save. Thanks



I'm also interested in this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Kalashnikov said:


> Morning guys. Quick question . If I order from fasttech for say R1000. how much would i have to pay when collecting for handling fees etc. Trying to figure out how much you really save. Thanks




Its really hit and miss with customs. Fasttech marks their packages as "Gifts" which makes it even more erratic. Ive received countless goods completely tax and duty free, even the handling was absorbed. This happens usually when the package is very small. Other times, I got up to 20% duty, 14% tax and the 20-something-rand handling fee. You can appeal to Customs, but IMO its not worth the associated stress. 

I'd say budget for the 20% duty, 14% tax and handling fee (with mods ofcourse), it is most likely going to be less and the money saved can be transfered to Cespian's bank account (details to follow via PM).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Cespian said:


> Its really hit and miss with customs. Fasttech marks their packages as "Gifts" which makes it even more erratic. Ive received countless goods completely tax and duty free, even the handling was absorbed. This happens usually when the package is very small. Other times, I got up to 20% duty, 14% tax and the 20-something-rand handling fee. You can appeal to Customs, but IMO its not worth the associated stress.
> 
> I'd say budget for the 20% duty, 14% tax and handling fee (with mods ofcourse), it is most likely going to be less and the money saved can be transfered to Cespian's bank account (details to follow via PM).


So your saying if i spend 1000. i should budget 200 for duties and 140R for vat. So it would in fact cost 1340 on avg?


----------



## Cespian

Kalashnikov said:


> So your saying if i spend 1000. i should budget 200 for duties and 140R for vat. So it would in fact cost 1340 on avg?



Correct sir, although definitely not average, and rather max.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KrayFish404

Don't ever make the mistake of adding that "awesome t-shirt"

On clothing they charged me 150%. Usually my vape gear is 14%, plus R20 per package if Customs will look at it. 

The problem is when the supplier claims the worth of the package to be $20 - which means it will slip past customs even if it is $35. But lately Customs has been asking me for my PayPal payment, and they don't care about my invoice anymore.

I've got 7 packages in various states in ZA, 3 might be at the counter by now. Usually I just swallow hard, say the F word a couple of times and toss the invoice. I'll save my post office invoices and come back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rayyan

I want to modify the VT inbox with a better squonk bottle , Vaping Postman recommends the SJMY super soft which is somewhat compatible (with some difficulty). Problem is that I don't find any local stock. The squonk design is nonstandard on the VTinbox as the tube is actually attached to the 510 housing / mechanism. I have two questions:

1. Any local guys stock the SJMY super soft bottle
2. Has anyone tested out other alternative soft squonk bottles that work/fits the VT Inbox

Lets face it , the stock bottle is utter crap.

Regards
Ray


----------

